# Vip 622, SuperDish, DPP44



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have superdish for 110, 105 (for locals), 119 and I own my 811 and 301 recievers. The switch i have is DPP34.

I was wondering if anyone had upgraded from the same setup to a 622. What I want to know is what E* included in the upgrade. I actually asked this question a couple of weeks ago, but no one knew for sure. The general consensus was that for $299 I would get the 622 (and return my 301), a round dish for 129, and a DPP44 switch so that I could receive 4 orbital locations and only have to run 1 coax cable to my 622. No extra costs. 

Ive seen a couple people already mention that they couldnt get dish to pay for dpp44 just to run 1 cable, but i havent seen anyone that needed one for 4 orbitals.

I would like to have this information before I call so that I know Im not fighting a losing battle.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow. I thought I would at least get a couple hits. I must be in a very small minority of users ...lol.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nobody has upgraded to a 622 yet. But many have placed their orders and are waiting for installs.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

As I understand Dish will Install the unit and the $299 includes everything needed to run the cable from the Dish to your unit.


----------



## ZJedi01 (Mar 5, 2004)

James Long said:


> Nobody has upgraded to a 622 yet. But many have placed their orders and are waiting for installs.


Thanks for the reply...I was just hoping maybe someone had gotten a verbal over the phone when they called about what would be included.


----------

